# Working in Bank of New York



## sarahfleming (1 Nov 2007)

Can anybody tell me there experiences of this? Is it a good place of work??


----------



## chum (1 Nov 2007)

taken over by chase


----------



## efm (2 Nov 2007)

chum said:


> taken over by chase


 
Wrong! Get your facts right before posting one line replies.

JP Morgan Chase and BoNY did a business unit swap - JPM's Corp Trust unit for BoNY's retail banking network in 2 Qtr this year.

Subsequently BoNY finalised a merger with Mellon which makes the new merged entity one of the biggest in the asset servicing world with approx $18 trillion in Assets under Custody. (Source wikipedia)

As for BoNY as a place to work - I presume you're talking about the admin and custody unit in Cork Airport? I've heard it's not a bad place but it depends on the level you are going in at. I know that when they opened the Cork office they were oversubscribed with people in the Dublin office looking to move to Cork. 

With the merger with Mellon under way there will be a lot of movement and reorganisation going on - again depending on the level you are going in at there may be good opportunities available.


----------



## chum (2 Nov 2007)

you can,t trust anyone anymore, i walk into my local branch of bank of new york and the teller informs me that the bank is being taken over by chase. they mail me my new chase debit card ,checks, change the signs to chase and all along they hadn,t being taken over justed swapped. how stupid of me to believe that teller. i hope there shall be no adverse consequences in supplying false information.


----------



## efm (5 Nov 2007)

chum said:


> you can,t trust anyone anymore, i walk into my local branch of bank of new york and the teller informs me that the bank is being taken over by chase. they mail me my new chase debit card ,checks, change the signs to chase and all along they hadn,t being taken over justed swapped. how stupid of me to believe that teller. i hope there shall be no adverse consequences in supplying false information.


 
Did you even bother to read my post? Do you want me to explain it further?


----------

